# Please ID



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this in my tank this morning. Looks kinda cool but I don't know what it is. Looks like some kind of Slug. Is it safe? Reef safe? It's about an inch long.










Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks to be a juvenile type of nudibranch. These guys usually die of starvation in reef tanks due to very specific dietary requirements in the wild. It may have come in on some newer live rock or a frag attached to some LR. It is very beautiful. Here is just a sample of species out there. These invertebrates are a varied lot!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

It does look like a nudibranch of some sort.

Check here to get a species ID: http://www.seaslugforum.net/


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice colour, although I'll say I have never come across one that colour!


----------

